
The Counterintuitive Tech Behind Netflix’s Worldwide Launch - saurabhtandon
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/the-counterintuitive-tech-behind-netflixs-worldwide-launch/
======
saurabhtandon
This is really an interesting read. It covers the 3 major issues (at least in
India) directly or indirectly - less usage of credit card, the internet
infrastructure issues and the fair usage policy. All three of them are really
hard problems as they cost a lot of money to scale. YouTube started facing
similar issues in regards to infrastructure and fair usage policy long time
ago. The credit card issue cannot be solved soon but if Netflix starts
accepting Debit cards or partners with PayTm and other payment systems, it
will be better. The internet infrastructure is lacking both in terms of speed
as well as outreach. This problem will definitely take a lot of time to be
fixed. Facebook, Flipkart and others are trying new ways to reach more people
with Free Basics, Airtel Zero, etc. The tricky one is fair usage policy. If
the service providers are to be Net Neutral, then increasing the data cap for
fair usage policy or removing it altogether would be hard for them.

